# how much time do pilots spend away from home



## Grunthor (11 Nov 2005)

I know this is a fairly general question, but i'm just wondering how much time your average, herc or f-18 pilot spends away from home in a year.

thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Nov 2005)

Grunthor said:
			
		

> I know this is a fairly general question, but i'm just wondering how much time your average, herc or f-18 pilot spends away from home in a year.
> 
> thanks



Like anything, that would have to depend on whats going on in the world and what role they are fulfilling.


----------



## Sf2 (11 Nov 2005)

As a Griffon Pilot, I'll give you a sample from the last 12 months

Exercises - 5 weeks
Taskings away from home - 10 weeks
Professional development - 5 weeks
Aviation related courses - 4 weeks
Misc days here and there total to another week or so.

Total that up - about 25 weeks a year (6 months total).

That doesn't include any major deployment (like Bosnia).  Early on you'll have alot of BS PD courses, then later on, more flying related courses.  I have a pretty hectic schedule, but as a typical pilot, I would expect a minimum of 3 months total away from home.  But like you said, varies on an individual basis.


----------



## Grunthor (12 Nov 2005)

ok thanks a lot guys, that helped lots


----------

